# Question for those who fish skipjacks.



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I have fished frozen skipjack several times this year on the scioto river, have caught 0 cats on it..On the other hand fresh cut shad has been producing right beside of it..So I ask you this, if you had your choice would you take frozen skipjack, or fresh shad?


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

I would fish fresh shad over frozen skipjack anytime. I would fish fresh anything over frozen anything anytime. I use to keep alot of skips to freeze but now I dont even waste my time. Just my opinion.....Abu65


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

both have there place and time one one will out do the other then ull have days they want something else


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack, 

You know my answer: FRESH SHAD


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

The reason I asked is that I have never used skips before this year..And I always thought of them as some kind of magical bait that would outfish any other...I was wrong.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Your not the only one. To me, from what I've always heard it sounded like fit would jump out of the water for skips. But from our results, Fresh Shad is better, maybe *FRESH* skip would be even better than fresh shad, who knows. For me now though, I'm, going to concentrate on *Fresh* Shad, if I can find them, *Fresh* Bluegills, *Fresh* Goldfish, *Fresh* Chubs. etc..... as long as it's *FRESH*!

Something else: Have you ever thought about getting one of those air tight plastic wrap sealers. I'm not sure what they are called, but I was thinking that maybe those would be better than zip lockl freezer bags. I think those things are $50-75 though.


----------



## JeremyLeach (Apr 21, 2005)

I would have to agree with everyone else too. I would rather have fresh bait over frozen any day. I do use a lot of frozen skipjack through the early part of the year too though. There are some trips that I do well on it and there are other trips I ask myself why I even waste my time with it. 2 years ago I started using the vaccume sealer though. It really helps a lot keeping your bait fresh when you freeze it. I got mine at Wal Mart for around $75. It's a really good investiment in my eyes. I even wrap my skips in foil first then vaccume them up and it seemed to work even better that way.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack, does that location have skipjacks in the water ? It might be too foreign a bait to them. As the skips are common in the Ohio River, they are a great bait there. Fresh is always better than frozen, although in the Ohio River I have had days where frozen skips out perform fresh shad. Also the opposite, where they would only take shad, sometimes only live shad, sometimes cut. It's good to have them available. Mostly the best time to use them frozen is in the winter, where they tend to outperform frozen shad.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack, I'de never used skips untill this year either and they seem to work fine for me. I used them during the day and caught flats and channels on them, never got to use them at night cause I used up my supply. Personally I don't think it would matter, but I know that fresh stuff has produced a lot for me, but that may be because I was fishing at night in general.


----------

